
Stack Overflow Salary Calculator – how much you make working at Stack Overflow - ocoster
http://stackoverflow.com/company/salary/calculator
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12172372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12172372).

------
nchelluri
There's another, bigger, discussion going on here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12172372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12172372)

